# CBS schedules premieres for Extant and Under the Dome, Amazon gets them days later



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*CBS schedules premieres for Extant and Under the Dome, Amazon gets them days later*

Last summer, CBS shared the financial load for its new show Under the Dome with Amazon by cutting a deal to stream episodes days after their broadcast. This year, it's renewing the agreement for Under the Dome season two and extending it to cover a new show, Extant. Both are produced by Steven Spielberg's company, while the latter will star Halle Berry as an astronaut with a robot child, and another half alien/half human kid on the way.

Under the Dome will return this year on June 30th with a premiere episode written by Steven King, while Extant premieres July 2nd. Amazon Prime subscribers can stream episodes of both four days after they air, just like last year, or download them to the newest Kindle tablets for offline viewing.

Full Story Here


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Days later?? I can watch them for free the night they are broadcasted with my antenna. !rolling


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Last year I watched _Under The Dome _on Amazon Prime using my Roku. I can't watch a show like that 'live' with all of the commercials, so I would have recorded it for later viewing anyway.

I didn't have to record it and I didn't have to fast forward through the commercials.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

But you did have to pay for it.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I have Amazon Prime, which I've always had because we order a lot of stuff from them so it's worth it for us. Prime video is an added bonus they added a few years ago. I would have Prime even if they didn't have video as part of the plan now, but I guess you're correct in that in a way I'm paying for it.

I don't see the cost for it in my mind though.....


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Since I record and watch all shows to avoid commercials, this is rather appealing as an Amazon Prime Member.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Since I record and watch all shows to avoid commercials, this is rather appealing as an Amazon Prime Member.


+1


----------

